# 10 Gal Tanks...Examples?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

I want to see everyone's 10 gal fish tanks.. Please tell me what types of plants you are using. I currently have a 10 gal fish tank with fancy guppies. I have taiwan moss on the left side and right side along the the glass. I have microsword going along the back wall. In the middle of the tank I have 3 rocks with taiwan moss in the middle of them.. I will try to get some pics for you guys.. But I would like to see what others have done with such a small tank


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's what I've got currently:










I just got a bunch of new plants, so I'm letting everything grow out before I attempt to really scape it. This is with 35W of PC lighting, and DIY co2. I fertilize with the EI system.

I'm also interested in other's 10G pics... I'm cuious what others have done with the space (or lack thereof). Personally, I've been choosing mainly small leaved plants to make the tank feel a little bigger.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Here is a pic of my 10g. 

E. triandra, L. 'Cuba,' Nymphea sp. 'Taiwan,' M. umbrosum, and R. rotundafolia

How do I post pics like the post before me?? lol


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

You can only post them like that if you have a server to host your pictures.
I posted my pic from a photobucket account... 

Free and it works

Very nice tank btw


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Heres mine...aint great...cos i've been lazy with this one...
Sorry for the yellow tinge..its the lighting and my laziness..

Noid's Hill









more info on setup can be found here


----------



## mshaeffer (Nov 21, 2004)

Heres mine!!

Plants:
Rotala indica
Stargrass
Baby Tears
Glosso
HC
Blyxa japonica
Java Fern

Some specs:
10 gallon
36watt compact florescent
HOB filter
DIY Co2 into filter intake
Fluorite
Flourish Excel 1ml a day


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Blazerfrs said:


> You can only post them like that if you have a server to host your pictures.
> I posted my pic from a photobucket account...
> 
> Free and it works
> ...


Thanks for the advice, and thanks for the compliment on my 10g!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's my 12g. Is that close enough?


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> Here's my 12g. Is that close enough?


What type of plants are you using?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

jlui83 said:


> What type of plants are you using?


Very simple tank:

Java Moss
Wisteria
Limnophila aromatica
Blxya (not staying in)


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

hello!

there is another example:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/16134-37-5-lts.html

this is a 37,5 liters planted tank...

Greetings from Chile


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are mine.

http://www.plantedtank.net/tankprofiles/49/

http://www.plantedtank.net/tankprofiles/50/

http://www.plantedtank.net/tankprofiles/52/

They look a little different now, but that's what they looked like at the begining of the month.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

Mine, very very simply from a scaping perspective but it isn't done


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

Offtopic:

houseofcards: where did you get that tank? it's wonderful


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice pictures! Also, you might want to take a look at the AGA aquascaping contests. They got some good examples:

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2005.cgi

Good luck!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

orthikon said:


> Offtopic:
> 
> houseofcards: where did you get that tank? it's wonderful


Thanks orthikon!

The tank is simply an eclipse 12 gallon with everything removed.


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

That's mine. Info found here: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2004.cgi?&Scale=3&op=showcase&category=0&vol=0&id=111

That tank doesn't exist anymore but it was set up for a couple years.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice tank, Leopardess..lets see the new scape  
Here is my old scape, and then the new replacement.. (it needs to grow in)


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I'd show it to you but it doesn't exist either I got rid of 4 10g tanks to put in a 33g. I've not done much with it yet; still not sure which way I want to go with it...but it does have a lot of spiky moss LOL.

Both versions of yours have a nice dark and spooky feel. I like the new one's foreground wood - let's hope it doesn't get covered up!


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

alright so here's mine: 









it contains:
Java Fern
Microsword
Green Hygrophilia
Frill
Crytpocrene (unsure of what species exactly, maybe brown wendetti?)

lighting is a standard 17watt flourecent bulb
substrate is "Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil"
flourish ferts
no co2

Phillip


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

*My 10g tank*

I have a 10g too. It's about to be dismantled and it's currently undergoing a cleaning blackout to prepare it for a move in early June, but here's a photo of it when it was in its prime. A bit jungly for most people's tastes, but I liked it.


----------



## KeIgO86 (Jun 23, 2005)

here's mine at its prime (Don't mind the ugly equipment):


----------



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Whats on the floor? what plant? and how did you make it grow like that?


----------

